# MUSCLESMCGEE- Diary of a bulking girl



## musclesmcgee (Oct 21, 2005)

Ok, so I am small. I am 5' tall and approx 111 lbs, 14% bodyfat. I have come a long way though..From competitive gymnast to overweight sufferer of Grave's disease, to anorexic..and FINALLY to where I am at now....aiming at my first season as a figure competitor in 2006!

It's been such a journey, and I have learned so much..Weightlifting has saved my life. It's given me peace of mind towards gaining weight, and it has helped with my overall feeling of wellbeing and happiness. Nothing beats the rush of surpassing a personal best! My focus now is on building size, mostly my back, and shoulders. 

Here's a link to my transformation story featured onbb.com
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/trans41.htm
as well as a few current pictures..


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2005)

Good Job Muscles  


Long time no see .  I'm sure you will have no problem meeeting your goals.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 21, 2005)

Good luck with your goals, honestly from your pics you look lower than 14%, I can see some nice abs there .


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2005)

i just saw your transformation story on bb.com yesterday.  way to go!    

welcome to IM.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 21, 2005)

what an inspiration!! I will be following closely!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hush Nikegurl...don't run her off.  LOL  


Welcome to IM.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hush Nikegurl...don't run her off.  LOL



oops.  I went back and edited.  I asked if you used to post on another board and...nevermind!  glad to have you here!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2005)

Quite the story.  Good luck with your goals.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2005)

Awesome transformation.  You have made astounding progress, and I'm sure you will continue.  

You have to retake that first picture of you though (Lat spread).  You're facing the wrong way.  Hehe.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey there, Muscles! Welcome to IM! I love your story and you HAVE come a long way! I'll be following along as you prepare to make your figure debut next year! Best of luck!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey, another UCD Alumn.  I graduated in 2002 and you are only 2 years older than me. A girl on my floor was on the gymnastics team: Lauren Barcelon, you probably knew her.

Best of luck with your goals. Oh and btw, are you still around the Sac/Davis area?


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 21, 2005)

Just read your story.  Congratulations, I too struggle with some things and know it's difficult to change.  Good Luck with your goals.


----------

